# MAC skincare products



## d n d (Sep 5, 2007)

Do any of you use any of MAC's skincare products such as cleansers and/or moisturizers?  I am really curious to know if any of you use the primers they sell...they sound amazing but do they work as well as they sound?  
I'd like to try to Prep+Prime Skin because my foundation never lasts but I just want to make sure it worth the hefty price!  Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Sep 7, 2007)

Prep and Prime Skin works pretty well...I don't really have any complaints, but then again im NC30 so its very possible on the darker ladies it may look ashy

However in terms of price, It doesnt cost that much compared to some of the other primers out there that are almost double


----------



## Rene (Sep 10, 2007)

I use the Green Gel Cleanser and the studio moisture fix spf 15. I really like both. The green gel cleanser is a great cleanser. It removes all of the dirt and makeup off your face. I use it has a regular face wash and as a makeup remover.  The studio moisture fix is great too.


----------



## makeba (Sep 10, 2007)

I use the Prep and Prime skin without the sunscreen and it works very well for me. I am very oily in the T zone area and i have found that the prep product has helped a lot. I dont get that serious oily face coming through my foundation like before. i purchased mine from marita(?) which was a lot cheaper than buying it from the counter or online.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 15, 2007)

YES!

Fix+, LOVE THIS.  It's technically a moisturizer, but I use it 4 or 5 times during the makeup process.

Studio Moisture Cream, for when I want moist, dewy, beautiful skin.  It's thick and gives a great finish when using any foundation or powder.

Fast Response Eye Cream when I've had a long night or whenever!!!  It really is a quick fix! 

Matte Texture-leaves my skin with no excess oil, it's so helpful!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 15, 2007)

Corrections, MAC doesn't really consider them to have "skin-care". They call them quick fixes. LOL

Fix +, Fast Response eye cream and Matte Texture are a MUST HAVE though.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 15, 2007)

I love and use strobe cream. I've been contemplating using the Fast respone eye cream and will be picking some up on my next trip to MAC.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_I love and use strobe cream. I've been contemplating using the Fast respone eye cream and will be picking some up on my next trip to MAC._

 
You must pick it up. It's great. Apply then and then your eye make up. The area around your eyes will love you forever. LOL


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes! And your under-eye concealer will blend like a dream!!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_You must pick it up. It's great. Apply then and then your eye make up. The area around your eyes will love you forever. LOL_


----------



## d n d (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys are true MAC gurus!  Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_You must pick it up. It's great. Apply then and then your eye make up. The area around your eyes will love you forever. LOL_

 

Really? I didn't notice any dramatically difference (pardon the pun) using the fast response eye cream.


----------



## matsubie (Dec 9, 2007)

i use strobe cream and both of the prep and prime skin (one with and w/o the spf)...
i also fix+ and i love it..
i've been using strobe cream for about two years now and i love the radiance it brings to my skin.  the prep+prime (both of them) gives me a lot of help with the oil control after applying them (i have combination skin - extremely oily t-zone area)
i just bought the cleanse-off oil today and i'm going to try it the next time i'm wearing make up.  (i usually don't wear make up on my off days.  hehe)

i saw a lot of mixed review on mac skincare products, but from what products i have, i'm pretty happy with. fyi, my other favorite skin brands are clinique and kiehl's.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 10, 2007)

Cleanse Off Oil = <3
I like the Charged Waters too b/c my skin is super dry and if I put on extra moisturizer i get really oily nd gross...so it helps add some extra moisture without adding extra oilyness

But I really wanna get Strobe Cream b/c I saw it at the CCO by me


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 10, 2007)

I use MAC's _Cleanse Off Oil _which I really like but it seems to have trouble removing all traces of feline Kohl power. I always end up with baby raccoon eyes and have to get the rest off with qtips and another eye makeup remover I use just for that purpose. I also use _Fix+_ which is great for blending my MSF natural into my skin so that it doesn't look powdery. 

Another product I use is the _Microfine Refinisher_ scrub. It's amazing! I always look radiant after using it and it does a great job revealing fresh looking skin. I use that maybe 2 or 3 times a week. I've tried MAC's _Oil Control Lotion_ but it didn't really do anything for me. I have the oilies in the T-zone and was hoping that it would help. I'm ordering _Prep n Prime Face Protect spf 50 _soon and can't wait to try it out. I love the original formula but I really want to use something with a high spf since I spend alot of time walking around out doors and the Australian summer has just started.


----------



## braidey (Dec 11, 2007)

I tried the moisturizer and it was terrible.


----------



## d n d (Dec 11, 2007)

I got a sample of the Prep +Prime from the Mac counter and although it made my makeup go on smooth and stay on a little longer, it also made my face a little irritated. Must be something in it like the fragrance.  
Too bad


----------



## pinkstar (Dec 13, 2007)

I use Fix+ & the MAC Refinisher scrub.. It's really good. 
I'm interested in trying the Strobe cream.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 16, 2007)

I love MAC wipes as a given ..love, love LOVE them!

I have Prep + Prime Eye, Super Cleansing Oil and I've just bought Fix + off Ebay.

I need to compare the P+P against Urban Decays Primer Potion though as I love the UO primer.

What's the best way to use Fix + ???


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Dec 16, 2007)

I use Fix + for pigments and to set my foundation after application.

Also, I have a question about Prep N Prime. As a NW45 I find that it leaves a white cast on my face. I put in on lightly with a brush and and those dang-on pearly thingies still show. I've had the same effect with the Strobe Cream. What's the deeeeal?


----------

